# I'm not sure about this. It smells funky



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

my money is on a scam


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like a NOT! I wouldn't have even responded. Never give someone your information. It could have been animal rights activists! They will torment you. The only reason I say this is because its happened to me. You have to be careful when listing on the internet, you never know what Nut is going to answer!

Sounds like your instincts kicked in and you listened. Or you wouldn't of asked us! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

RUN! I would have nothing to do with this at all! Pretty hard to decipher the message-it is pretty cryptic in my opinion, and sounds like someone who barely speaks English. Plus, I thought she said she was in PA??

Sounds like a scam-totally!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. If it's Animal rights and my mom has dealt with them before, they aren't too hard to get rid of all you have to do is threaten them with harassment charges and everything stops. I hope it's not. My head said kill buyer. also in my first email in response to her short one I said it sounded like she was only interested in reselling him from the tone of her email. I also said I needed vet and farrier references and I didn't get them in her long response. It's worded better than most of the scammy emails I've received about him. He's being referred to as a horse instead of IT so I wasn't sure if this was just bad english or just a bad thing in general. 

I'm really hoping he finds a new home soon but I'm going to be careful and picky.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Definitely a scam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

SCAMMMM scamm scamm scammmmm...


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought so. The information requested was a bit off and shipping the horse but I wanted a second opinion. The only info I give out online is my email address and phone number. I can block unwanted numbers and email addresses so that's no problem. It was just a very impersonal email so it had me a bit worried. Thank you guys!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Both of those emails look like they were copied and pasted form an online translating engine. Anytime a query looks like that, just plain fishy, it is 9 times out of 9.1 a scam.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Scam, no question. 

I did laugh at the terrible writing and the apparent forgetfulness of the author... one of the first things she says is that her child found a donor, but then she later says her child needs a donor?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha I didn't catch that. If there is a child she should make up her mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Definitely a scam. I've gotten a few of those, though I also normally see the horse referred to as "it". I got one recently asking if my item was still for sale, and what the price was (in bad english), and it was a reply to my dreamhorse ad, in which I CLEARLY stated how much the horse was lol. Those I just delete immediately. Oh, and there's a newer scam going around that I hadn't seen before. Someone sends you an e-mail (from craigslist postings) asking if you are real. My boyfriend got one, and now he's getting a ton of spam, and is having a hard time finding the actual source to stop it. So don't reply to that one if you see it.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I've had a few of those and I jut delete them. Normally my junk mail folder picks them up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elizbeth (Nov 9, 2010)

LOL. Well it has entertainment value! It should be posted as a VERY bad example for scamming. Definitely something screwy there. You instincts were right i think.
I agree that it looked like a cut/paste/translate. 
Sounds like he is lucky to have you watching out for his best interest. Best of luck finding him the perfect home.


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Its a scam. If you said yes, they would mail you a money order or bank certified check for the amount plus some...involve Western Union....fraudulent checks that dont clear etc, etc, etc. Most originate in Nigeria which means that people who fall for it will not receive any money back nor will anyone be prosecuted. And for those who unwillingly spend money before the check actually clears (never really sure how this actually happens but it does), the victim is then met with a frozen bank account until that money is paid back. 

So, good for you for seeing it for what it is...a lot of people dont. Ive seen people lose almost everything they have...(years of working financial crimes). 

And I cant believe no home for Sammy yet...such a handsome boy.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah im pretty picky about scams and junk mail. I like reading then since most make me laugh but this one was worded differently.
Yeah no home yet. I had a few lined up and then they backed out. 18.3 is smaller on paper than in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I just wish you weren't so far away from me. I've wanted a big boy like him for ages, and he is just beautiful. But there's just no way I could afford to get him here, lol. It's great that you are taking the time to make sure he goes to the right home.


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

i totally agree its a scam! ive seen some of those before! when they say they have a 'private moving company' (as in my case) you know its time to run!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

yup. I haven't heard anything back. I think the part of "I'll deliver myself thank you" was enough. If I hear back I'll post so we can all laugh.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

drafts4ever said:


> I've been trying to sell Sammy and I've had lots of people interested and meeting him and then I either hear nothing or they say they aren't interested anymore. I just got his email and from a lady and I doesn't have a previous message to it but from how it's worded it sounds a bit weird. I'm not sure if just the wording and it's completely innocent or if it's scammy or even a kill buyer. :shock:
> 
> Here's the email:
> Hello, how are you doing top of the day to you..Am really sorry for not getting back to you since, i got a mail from my child doc to come and see that it was very urgent and thank God it was a good news, a donor was found for my child. .Let me use this medium to tell you that the horse is coming to a home away from home, a stable has already been prepared for the arrival of a new horse, every horse in our farm has its stable and are feed well every day,I have 2 other horse in the farm, my horses only come on the farm 3 times a week, My farmers ride the horses on the farm to monitor my other livestock's while on field and monitor my other workers and see to the affairs of the farms and we ride for pleasure on the farm on Sundays in the evening, and on rear occasions when some sheep's are missing in the farm we set out on them to find the lost sheep's, the farms vet doctor comes in every month to check on the horse and my other livestock, whether we having problem on the farm or not...I want you to know that if you sell the horse. to me, the horse is in good hands and a good home.. Am a widow with 3 kids, lost my husband 2 years ago to a kidney problem when we could not get a donor on time, and one of the kids at the moment has the same illness and my pray is that God will help bring a donor our way soon as possible...I leave on my late husband little farm with my family and some of my workers here in Pa in the state, ... I treat my livestock's well and take good care of them, I spend time with them and feed them well, my livestock are very important to me and I value and cherished them like I value life, and I also have a pets loving family and same goes for my workers, I want you to know that my if you sell the horse to me, be rest assured that the horse is coming to a good home,a home away from home...And I'll want to use this medium to tell you that while you are still preparing the health report and coggins, I will want to continue with the transaction for the horse so as to avoid any further delay in the transaction for the horse while you process the health report and have the coggins test till the shipper arrive for the pick up.
> ...


FRAUD!!

Who in the world would ever give you that much private information about someone's health? thats trying to get you wrapped up in there story. Good response on your end. Move on to someone else.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah I've figured as much. no word back. I wonder if it's a person sending these our or a machine.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Freakkkyyyy!!!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

alot of times if its a scam you can google the email! we had a scammer contact us on some kind of horse tack we were selling and we googled the email and it came up with variations of the message he sent us as well as his name and multiple emails he switches. i dont get how people can do this!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Run and run like hell!

Definitely fraud, which I think you figured out on your own ;-). My question is, how are the scammers making money by this? It's not like they're trying to sell you the horse, they're trying to buy....? I mean obviously the check would bounce, but how do they MAKE money from that?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah how do they do that. There is probably an article or two somewhere on google. Weird
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shortpygmies (Dec 21, 2010)

SCAM lol that was hilarious though i love how he says livestock's to make livestock plural when it already is plural lol


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Scam. 

The way they make money is through a shipping fee, I believe. They send you a (fake) money order for more than the cost of the horse plus shipping, and you are asked to write a check for the difference (overage) and give it to the shipper. Your check is real, their check is not. They have your horse and sell it, and they keep your check. Theirs bounces but not until it's too late for you to do something about it. The other deal is where they use a fake or stolen credit card on Pay Pal. If that happens, the transaction is reversed by Pay Pal (you are not protected from losses due to credit card fraud/theft) but again, you are no longer in possession of your horse. 

I was almost sucked up into something like this about a horse trailer. They found out I live in the Midwest and told me the trailer was in Florida. I have a brother-in-law in Florida and was going to ask him to check it out and take possession for me with a check or money order in hand for the seller. Once they realized they couldn't deliver it to me via a shipper or sell it sight unseen, they never e-mailed again.


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

Everything about this screams scam! Be careful!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i had a friend get duped by it once, had her horse posted on a web site and "told" he was sold with in about a hour, the "buyer" said he would send enough to cover 1 month board, full asking price of the horse, and enough to be sent to his shipper.......buy the time it was over she was out $2,500. 
$500 for board and $2,000 that was sent to the "shippers" funny he never sent money for a vet check nor asked for one. the poor girl lost her horse to due non payment of board 3 months later because of the crap theses people pulled in her.


----------



## HorseFanatic (Jan 17, 2011)

Eww, that's scary. Scam!


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Ha ha. _Oh, yah my child has found a donor! Oh, I do hope my child finds a donor. _It's sounds like it's written by a five year old kid just learning to write. Definitley a scam. I wouldn't have answered back.


----------

